# name the Tortie!



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

This is our newest kitty at work, and she's winning over my heart in a major way. Not only because she's practically Addison's twin, but she's a total sweety. And she's only got a LITTLE of that Tortie 'tude 

Our problem? She needs a name!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm gonna go with the obvious...Peaches or Peachy since she's a blue & peach tortie.


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

Dusk or Twilight?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh my, such a sweet lil face!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I like Dusty for a name because she looks dusty, though very, very pretty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like Smoky. She's soooooo cute!


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

I work at a nursing home and we have a long haired tortie that looks just like that except she's got long hair (that was kinda redundant, lol). Her name is Smokey, which fits her pretty well.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like my cat, Leary!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a sweet face. How about Misty :?:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

> I like Dusty for a name because she looks dusty, though very, very pretty!


I like Dusty for a name, too. That was my first thought when I saw her...her fur looks like it has dust all over it, and she has kind of a soft, dusty glow to her fur.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

This is kind of silly, but when you mentioned she had a 'tude I thought you should call her Tootie. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like Misty! It's a love song, and I'm guessing she's a love bug!  She really has a sweet expression.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

she is quite the love bug (but it could be that she might be in heat as well :roll: ) those were the only pictures I could get of her. usually I can sit on the floor and take them as they wander and sniff... but she would climb up my chest and squish as close to me as possible while she nuzzled me all over. try saying "no" to taking THAT home with you! 

everyone at work is determined that every single animal needs a very unique name. That's why they go so long nameless... I'm sure since I had the weekend off, I'll come in to something strange on Monday.

she does look kinda like a Misty though. Maybe that's what I'll start calling her.

(of course, I was also trying to think of names that would sound nice with Addison... but don't tell anyone!)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

She's adorable! Trying to think of something strange... how about Mehitabel? It means "God makes happy" in Hebrew. I remember reading it in a book and thinking that it would make a really unique name for a pet.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, she's beautiful, I hope you get her :wink: . Tootie is such a cute name  .


----------



## tabby1436 (Jun 25, 2006)

She's so pretty! with the spashes of pale orange, how about naming her Honey


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

I love that soft look on her pretty little face. The orange above and between her eyes kinda reminds me of fire... after it quiets down for the night.
And you mentioned her having a more simmered 'Tortie Tude'....maybe she might like to be called Ashes.


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

Jasmine / Jazzy was the first that came to me.


----------

